

Ask HN:  Is there a HN for the humanities? - gnosis

With the exception of political articles, HN is relatively tech oriented.<p>Is there something like HN that's focused on the humanities?
======
yolesaber
Two sites come to mind:

Hubski is like HN, but with a wider range of topics covered and there are
usually great articles across the front page. It is not necessarily
humanities-centric, though

<http://www.hubski.com/all>

The second site is Arts and Letters Daily, which is focused entirely on the
arts and humanities, but lacks a comment section. It really just serves as a
broadsheet linking to articles of note. Still, a quality resource.

<http://www.aldaily.com/>

~~~
stfu
Thank you for sharing yolesaber. Interesting stuff.

------
rada
Have you seen metafilter? The one-time $5 registration fee does wonders for
submission and comment quality.

